# HLC or candlesticks



## profithunter (3 August 2004)

What format do you think gives the best indicators?


----------



## still_in_school (3 August 2004)

Hi Profithunter,

Candlesticks... definitely for sure.... 
Perferably line graphs for options... (but this kinda suits me better)

Cheers,
sis


----------



## wayneL (3 August 2004)

As they both give you the same information, it's very much an individual preference. Unless you are specifically using candlestick patterns, then of course candles will be the go.

For me, big red candles startle me too much. So I like OHLC. It's just a visual/psychological thing.


----------



## JetDollars (4 August 2004)

I have been studying Candlestick for last 3 weeks and I found it very useful. Before I normally using barchart.

I will stick to CandleStick from now.


----------



## crocdee (17 August 2004)

hi all 
both give the same info however i prefer ohlc as find them easier to read. definitely a personal preference though.

regards croc


----------

